# Tarmac comp rival weights



## PoweredByBeer (Mar 20, 2010)

Does anyone have an idea as to what the weight of a 2010 Tarmac Comp Rival would come out to (specifically, 56)?


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Probably 17 lbs with stock wheels. However, weight is mostly irrelevant.


----------



## PoweredByBeer (Mar 20, 2010)

I know that in the end, weight will not make much of a difference, I could definitely stand to lose the 0.5 pound difference that I might see in the bikes that I am looking at, but what I am ultimately trying to figure out is the pros and cons of an alu frame spec'd out with good components vs. A carbon frame spec'd out with okay components. I know the Tarmac rival fits me well and is a great bike.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

All I can say is that I am a Sram fan through and through. I was a dura ace only kind of guy for a while until I rode my byddy's bike with Red -- I am currently building up a pedal force frame with Rival. My CX bike had rival on it, and I loved that too. I would say that Rival, based on weight, quality of shifting, and cost, will out perform ultegra.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

BTW I made the switch to sram because of ergonomics.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

PoweredByBeer said:


> I know that in the end, weight will not make much of a difference, I could definitely stand to lose the 0.5 pound difference that I might see in the bikes that I am looking at, but* what I am ultimately trying to figure out is the pros and cons of an alu frame spec'd out with good components vs. A carbon frame spec'd out with okay components.* I know the Tarmac rival fits me well and is a great bike.


Well ya shoulda asked that in the first place!!  

JMO's, but.... the frameset is the heart of the bike. It dictates the fit, handling and to some extent, ride with all the other parts/ components bolted to it. If you're the type of cyclist that keeps their bikes awhile, IMO your priority should be on the frameset, because all the other parts will wear and be upgraded/ replaced over the life of the frame, so it makes little sense to place a priority on them.

Conversely, if you're the type to buy and sell framesets/ bikes on a whim, I'd say put the priority on quality bolt ons, because they're easily transferable to the new frame.

Just a note regarding drivetrains: IME most any group ranging from good to better to best all perform well and function similarly. Yes, there are ergonomic preferences, but the guy doing the set up and fine tuning the drivetrain has lots to do with how well it's perceived to perform. 

Assuming fit was optimal on both, my preference would be the full CF bike with 105 over an alu bike with Ultegra, but as always YMMV.


----------

